# nemett engine.



## wheeltapper (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi
my Nemett 15cc engine is finished and running.

build is here
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=15227.0

some pics














and videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=WYW1gqZjuV8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=NoBvCvlGmqU

cheers
Roy


----------



## welshman (Nov 20, 2011)

hi wheeltapper,really nice looking engine,i have a nemett on the go at the moment ,i started it earlier in the year,done about 1/3 i suppose ,haven't done anything on it since april ,but have been back in the workshop this weekend sorting it out so will hopefully get back on it in the next week or so
best regards welshman [john]


----------

